# Probleme mit Race Face X-Type Innenlager und Truvativ ICMS Boxguide



## C!T (16. Mai 2005)

Konnte leider im Forum nichts Hilfreiches finden ... aber ich hoffe hier werden sich nützliche Tipps ansammeln, wie ich das Problem mit den Antrieb beheben kann.

Ich fahr seit ca. 1 Monat eine Race Face Diabolus Kurbel mit X- Type Innenlager (Mono Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen auf der mittleren Position), dazu eine Truvativ ICMS Boxguide Kettenführung und am Hinterrad ein Kassette (9fach)  ohne Probleme.

Jetzt wollte ich auf ein Kettenblatt mit 42 Zähnen wechseln, doch das hat sich schwieriger gestaltet als gedacht  womit wir bei dem Problem wären:

Das besagte Kettenblatt (von Truvativ mit 42 Zähnen) lässt sich nur auf die äußere Position der Kurbel montieren, da der Innenkreisdurchmesser des Kettenblatts für die mittlere Position zu klein ist.
Allerdings ergibt sich daraus (äußere Position) eine unfahrbare Kettenlinie wenn man hinten aufs größte Ritzel schaltet.
Geht man nach der Installationsanleitung von Race Face, müsste man dann einfach das Innenlager nach link verschieben, indem man die Spacer zwischen Innenlager und Innenlagergehäuse (Rahmen) entfernt. > Geht aber nicht, weil ja auf der rechten Seite noch die ICMS Kettenführung ist, durch die das Innenlager nicht ganz durch passt.

Selbst wenn das Kettenblatt auf die mittlere Position passen würde (woraus sich eine fahrbare Kettenlinie ergibt), würde dadurch höchstwahrscheinlich das Kettenblatt an der Schwinge schleifen.

Mir sind ist bis jetzt noch keine vernünftige Lösung eingefallen 
> Ich könnte mir ein neues Kettenblatt kaufen und hoffen dass das auf die zweite Position passt
> oder die Kurbel so bearbeiten dass das Truvativ KB auf die 2.P. passt
> oder den Durchmesser des Lochs für das Innenlager in der Kettenführung vergrößern, so dass das Innenlager weiter nach links versetzt werden kann

Brauchbare Fotos habe ich leider noch keine, höchstens von der alten Konfiguration .


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (17. Mai 2005)

Tach, dein Problem ist für mich zu komplex um eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen, aber grundsätzlich ist es kaum möglich ein 42er Kettenblatt so zu montieren dass die Kettenlinie für die oberen Gänge noch stimmt. Auch mit einem verstellbarem Innenlager wird man sehr weit nach rechts müssen, ausser man hat ein Rad mit wirklich schmalen Kettenstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Mai 2005)

das ist normal dass die Truvativ nicht über die X-Type lagerschalen passt, etwas mit der feile nachhelfen und schon gehts 

genau so mit dem kettenblatt, hatte das auch schon das dies nicht auf der inneren position der kurbel passte, einfach die feile an dem kettenblatt anzetzen, viel brauchts nicht 

zur kettenlinie hast du die kurbel/lagerschalen selbst montiert ?? 
normal sind da zwischen kurbeln und lager dünne kunstoffringe dazwischen mit denen kann mann auch die kettenlinie einstellen, auf der linken seite 1-2 wegnehmen und bei rechten seite dazu tun ohne die distanzringe zwischen lagerschalen und rahmen zu ändern


----------



## C!T (17. Mai 2005)

Das X-Type Lager habe ich in einem Bikeshop einbauen lassen, weil mir das entsprechende Werkzeug gefehlt hat.
Auf der linken Seite befindet sich zwischen Rahmen und Lager ein Alu-Spacer (ca. 2,5mm) und auf der Antriebsseite 2 Alu-Spacer (auch ca. 2,5mm) und ein etwas dünnerer Kunststoffring.
Zwischen Lager und rechtem Kurbelarm befinden sich zusätzlich noch 2 Kunststoffringe (ca. 1mm) und links max. einer.

Die rot markierten Spacer kann ich aber nicht entfernen, weil ich sonst bei festziehen das Lager und die Kettenführung beschädige.
Ich kann das Lager also nur nach rechts verschieben, dass nützt mir aber nichts, weil ich für eine fahrbare Kettenlinie das Lager samt der Kurbel nach links verschieben müsste.

Das Bild müsste es noch anschaulicher machen:







Die Zeichnung stimmt mit meiner Konfiguration überein (Spacerverteilung ist wie abgebildet).

Vielleicht kann ich diese Woche noch richtige Bilder machen.

Danke schonmal denen die geantwortet haben.


----------

